#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Luang Prabang to Vientiane by boat?

## jandajoy

Anybody done this? 
Any info on work boats?
Cheers

----------


## Marmite the Dog

When I was there (8 years ago) I was told that the bus was the only option. Hopefully, that's not true, as I enjoyed your last thread.

----------


## jandajoy

Thanks MtD.
Apparently there are boats all the way down but they're organised tours. I reckon we'll just get to LB and ask around. Be good to find out if it's doable. Thanks again.

----------


## jandajoy

Any updates on this one. I'd like to get it organised in the next 3 weeks.  :Smile:

----------

